

Box Acquires Crocodoc (YC W10) - goronbjorn
http://blog.box.com/2013/05/box-is-acquiring-crocodoc-to-reimagine-documents-in-the-cloud/

======
rdamico
We built a special embeddable viewer for today's announcement using our new
HTML5+SVG document viewer: <http://box.crocodoc.com/documents-reimagined/>

We're looking forward to launching the new version of Crocodoc once things
settle down on our end. You can preview how it will work at
<http://preview.crocodoc.com>

~~~
axiom
The service isn't being shut down is it? Please tell me you guys are going to
stick around.

~~~
camupod
It's not being shut down :)

------
dkrich
_Viewing a document on Yammer? That’s Crocodoc. Looking at a resume in
Linkedin Recruiter? Crocodoc again. Reviewing an assignment on Edmodo?
Crocodoc. Getting directions from Siri? Not Crocodoc. But you get the point._

That statement is funny to me because getting directions from Siri is the only
one of those that I've actually ever done.

------
spicyj
IIRC, Dropbox uses Crocodoc for their online PDF previews. Might get awkward.

It's a shame, since Crocodoc seemed way better than anything else out there
for doing HTML5 previews.

~~~
rdamico
CEO of Crocodoc here. Crocodoc's API will remain a stand-alone offering as
part of the Box platform, and we're going to be investing heavily in making
our service even better! Nothing's going away, and we'll continue to support
all of our existing (and new) customers.

~~~
jon_dahl
This is the way to do it. Not every acquisition means that customers lose.

~~~
benatkin
It is indeed. I believe that their API will remain up and be used by many, but
it probably won't be used by DropBox for long. Classy move by their CEO to
make it clear that DropBox is welcome to use it.

------
omarish
Congrats to Crocodoc! They're one of the hardest working teams I know and
totally deserve it.

~~~
mattlong
Thanks, Omar! Getting to share an office with Priceonomics has been grand!

~~~
pvnick
I love seeing these kinds of moments on hacker news. Very inspiring.
Congratulations guys :)

------
vyrotek
Doh. Congrats, but I'm a little worried. We just moved thousands of documents
to Crocodoc's platform just a couple of months ago. I'm not really looking
forward to having to re-engineer our integration.

I should have seen this coming. You guys have a very awesome product. We
shopped around for almost a year and used 2 other platforms before discovering
and switching to you guys.

~~~
peterlai
Hi there, co-founder of Crocodoc here. Crocodoc will continue being the best
platform for document viewing and collaboration. Box is investing heavily in
our platform and will make sure we stay awesome. Any updates to the API going
forward should be totally seamless, but if you run into any problems, just
give me a ping (I'm Peter). I'll make sure the transition happens smoothly.

------
rdl
Congratulations. It's great that you're keeping the API and service going for
everyone, not just Box.

------
matthewcford
Is there an alternative company you can just subscribe to without having to
get a call from their sales guys, if not i'll make the call but ideally I just
want to sign up and use it.

------
theg2
I feel like the naming of all these technology startups is finally reaching a
point of no return. Out of context, "Box Acquires Crocodoc" sounds like
gibberish.

~~~
pyre
Because "Ford acquires Visteon" sounds better out of context?

~~~
sgustard
"Pfizer acquires Excaliard"

~~~
jusben1369
"Nike acquires Umbro"

------
themstheones
I wish box had photo synching mobile apps. There was a third party one for
Android but it wasn't up to much.

------
nmb
Congrats, Peter and team! :)

~~~
peterlai
Thanks!

------
jf
Wow! Congratulations guys. Very glad to hear the news.

------
wtf242
congrats! We use Crocodoc a lot and their API is amazing as well as their
support. All our customers have loved it.

------
swah
Very sweet. What's the tech here?

------
valleyer
I stopped reading at "Documents. Reimagined.".

Is _any_ marketable change these days not a "reimagination"?

------
orangethirty
How much ?

------
_pius
Congrats on the exit Ryan!

------
bifrost
Wooo! Awesome guys!

------
fscof
Congrats guys!

